# TP-Link WR1043ND geht nicht



## Daxelinho (23. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Vorweg: Ich bin ein totaler Noob, was DSL und WLAN angeht.

Also folgendes Problem: Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen besagten WLAN-Router im Inet bestellt und heute ist er da. Freudenstrahlend aufgemacht, an den PC angeschlosen und dem Setup brav folge geleistet. Als die Frage nach der IP kam, habe ich als erstets "Dynamische IP" gewählt und als das net geklappte hat, "Statische IP" gewählt. Ich habe mir dann eine IP ausgedacht (muss man das oder sthet die irgendwo) und bei Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 eingegeben. Das hat dann auch geklappt. Dann WPA2, Passwort eingegeben und ab dafür. Alles konfiguriert und fertig. Stürze mich froh auf meinen iPod touch 4G und gehe auf Einstellungen -> Wi-Fi. Da wird mein Router auch schon angezeigt. Ausgewählt und Passwort reingehauen. Hat verbunden, im Dock waren 3 / 3 Strichen, aber er lädt nix. Keine Wetter-Aktualisierungen, nichts.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht. Auch mein PC konnte über den Router keine Verbindung aufbauen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## robbe (23. Juni 2011)

Da wird wohl was mit der Internetkonfiguration schiefgelaufen sein. Was für einen Internetanbieter hast du denn?


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Juni 2011)

> Was für einen Internetanbieter hast du denn?



Kabel Deutschland. Habe ne 32er Flat.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## robbe (23. Juni 2011)

Dann musst du Dynamische IP auswählen. 
Danach solltest du das Modem neustarten, dann müsste es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Juni 2011)

~Übeflüssig~


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Juni 2011)

Schade, es kommt eine Fehlermeldung:



> Verifizierung der
> Router-Einstellungen
> 
> 1. Bitte kontrollieren Sie die
> ...


Was soll ich mache?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## robbe (23. Juni 2011)

Puh, das ist immer schwierig wenn man nicht selber davor sitzt. Hattest du sonst noch irgendwas am Router eingestellt?

Ich würd einfach nochmal den Router auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzten  und dann nochmal die Schnellinstallation starten. Dynamische IP  auswählen, Wlan einrichten, Kabel Deutschland Modem neustarten und wenn  das komplett neugestartet ist, eventuell den Router auch nochmal  neustarten.

Wenns dann nicht funzt, weis ich auch nicht weiter.


Edit: Mit der Verkabelung hast du aber alles richtig gemacht? Also das Modem per LAN Kabel mit dem WAN Port des Routers verbunden.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Juni 2011)

> Edit: Mit der Verkabelung hast du aber alles richtig gemacht? Also das Modem per LAN Kabel mit dem WAN Port des Routers verbunden.



So viel Ahnung habe ich auch : Ja#

Probiere dass dann mal eben schnell aus.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

Wie ist das denn bei deinem Kabel-Modem gewesen: musstest Du dich am PC einwählen, oder konntest Du die Nutzerdaten im Modem hinterlegen?


----------



## robbe (23. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn bei deinem Kabel-Modem gewesen: musstest Du dich am PC einwählen, oder konntest Du die Nutzerdaten im Modem hinterlegen?


 

Wäre mir neu das man sich bei KD mit Nutzerdaten am PC einwählen muss.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Juni 2011)

Egal, es funktioniert!
Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: Wie kann man die automatische Ortungsfunktion (Karten -> Ort bestimmen) beim Router aktivieren? Ich kann den Standort von meinem iPod aus nämlich net bestimmen .

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

Also, diesen menüpunkt gibt es im Router, oder wie? Ist der ausgegraut, oder warum geht es nicht? Den genauen Standpunkt wirst Du eh nicht finden, da das wenn überhaupt ja nur über die IP geht, und die gibt nur die Stadt/region an.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Juni 2011)

Nein, wenn man auf dem iPod auf das Karten-App geht, kann man unten Links auf Standort bestimmen gehen, und dann zeigt der, wo man ist. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Kann man das irgendwie im Router aktivieren? 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## robbe (23. Juni 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Nein, wenn man auf dem iPod auf das Karten-App  geht, kann man unten Links auf Standort bestimmen gehen, und dann zeigt  der, wo man ist. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Kann man das irgendwie im  Router aktivieren?
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


 
Soviel Ahnung hab ich jetzt nicht davon, also spekulier ich nur.
Ich glaube die Standortbestimmung geht nur, wenn du übers Handynetz mit dem Ipod ins Internet gehst. Dort wird dann dein Standort anhand des nächsten Mobilfunkmasten bestimmt.
Über einen festen Internet Anschluss wird sich der Standort nicht bestimmen lassen.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Juni 2011)

Nein, denn ich bin z.B. bei meinem Onkel auch über einen WLAN-Router meinen Standort bestimmen konnte.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2011)

Meinst Du jetzt eigentlich ein Ipod, IPad oder ein IPhone? ^^

Per WLAN mit dem Router verbunden bist Du aber? Kommst Du denn mit dem I-irgendwas ins Internet?


----------



## Daxelinho (24. Juni 2011)

Ja, natürlich komme ich mit dem iPod ins WLAN-Netzt des Routers. Ich kann den Ort nur halt nicht Orten. Muss dann den Ort selber eingeben. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2011)

Also, entweder gibt dann halt der Router den Ort durch, und Deiner kann das nicht, oder aber der ipod kann mit der IP nix anfangen. Wozu braucht man beim ipod btw überhaupt eine Ortangabe? ^^


----------



## Daxelinho (24. Juni 2011)

Ich sage nur Möglichkeiten...
Wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat, will man sie auch nutzen 
Naja, ist auch net so wichtig.

LG
Daxelinho


----------

